# first post, a couple of eagle shots.



## davev (Mar 1, 2009)

Taken with a Canon 5DMKII, with a Canon 300f2.8 lens and a 2X tc.
Handheld, AV mode, ev -1/3, shutters were around 1/1600 at iso  400.
These are massive crops.
They started out at 5600 pixels on the long side, and were cropped down to around 2000-2400 LS.
Saved at 1200 x 800, and posted here at 800 LS.


















Thanks for looking.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 2, 2009)

BRILLIANT! 
Nothing less than that to say about these! 
BRILLIANT!
Welcome to ThePhotoForum!
(For photography of this kind, it DOES make a difference what material you work with! It shows. Wow. Good!)


----------



## Tom Sawyer (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow. That's incredible.


----------



## davev (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Slaphead (Mar 2, 2009)

Fantastic, Fantastic Fantastic.

All are amazing, but No. 2 from the first post is something else entirely - perfect.


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 2, 2009)

These are absolutely incredible! I love #2 and the last one you posted seperately.


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2009)

Firstly welcome to TPF!

Oustanding work you have there!
one of those is getting nominated (once someone wakes up terri and she setsup the march nomination thread) - course I still have to work out which one to nominate!


----------



## davev (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks folks.

I have about 50 more of them here: LINK


----------



## 250Gimp (Mar 2, 2009)

All are great shots, but my fav is the second post and #2


----------



## photographyfanatic (Mar 14, 2009)

#2 is unreal! You even got the eagle with a fish in its talon! How cool!  The detail and clarity of the ice is amazing! Nice stuff!  Where were those shot?


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 15, 2009)

2nd is BEST

i really really like it

welcome to TPF

and waiting to see more of your stuff!


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful work Dave. Where have you been posting your work before now?

Marc


----------



## Sadie (Mar 15, 2009)

Really excellent pics! Where did you take them?


----------



## davev (Mar 15, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Really excellent pics! Where did you take them?



Thanks everyone.

These were taken at Lock and Dam #18 on the Mississippi river near Burlington Iowa.


----------



## Nix725 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow those are amazing. Great shots.


----------



## SlimPaul (Mar 17, 2009)

Great shots! #3 is my favorite! The only critique I can give is that there's too much noise (particularly in the wings), but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Montana (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow!  Reading the thread before seeing the pictures, I wasn't expecting much when I read the words 2x TC.  But was I ever wrong!  Fantastic!  I envy you having such a great photo opportunity!  I would love to have some eagles around here!  

Derrick

PS- #2 is my fav too!


----------



## KylePeterson (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome!  There has to be 100 eagles at the place!


----------



## davev (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks again.

I mostly hang around on Dgrin.com and a local board for Minnesota shooters.
I'm davev on those also.

The weekend that I took these shots, there were, I'll guess, about 350 by the dam.

One more from that day.







This is how far you can crop with a 5DMKII, and still come away with something.

The crop.





Full frame.





Not bad eh?


----------



## bchalifour (Apr 12, 2009)

The second one without reservation for the decisive moment with the fish and the expression of the eagle.
BC


----------



## onegearruss (Apr 12, 2009)

Absolutely incredible. Very nice detail for the crop.


----------

